# I want to make a pen chest...  Any Plans?



## brownsfn2 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi guys.  I recently got some extra wood from a cabinet shop and it is nice so I thought I would make a pen chest.  I am by no means an expert woodworker and find that I work best by a plan.

Does anyone know if there is a plan out there anywhere that I can follow to make a pen chest?  Maybe a Jewelry box with drawers plan that I can modify?  Just need some type of instruction to get going.

I did a search for pen chest and saw some of the ones done previously by members here and they are awesome.  I am hoping I can do as well.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 10, 2013)

me too, hope someone has one


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 10, 2013)

Why do you need plans?????? If you are decent with woodworking and have the ability to undestand basic joints then box making is so easy. Use your own imagination. It can have drawers, it can have shelves that pull out. Look at Penn State Industries line of pen display boxes. Look at jewlery boxes. Do a google search and hit IMAGES instead of web sites and get thousands of pictures. Use Bing and do the same and get another thousand of pictures. Now if you can't do this then do not attempt to make your own and just buy one. I say this with concern because you have to be able to use your head when working with tools especially woodworking tools and if you can not foresee things you are heading for danger. Just some personal thoughts.

Make it to fit your needs. Make it to any size, height, length width depth and to hold as many pens as you want. Lets see what you got. I challenge you.


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2013)

Ron,
I took a look at your photos and your website, from what I see your skills are impressive, as well as your computer skills. You have,IMHO, all the skills and talent to create a fine pen case.

Don't let anyone discourage you from trying new thinga


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow Ron,You sure have an impressive website! Beautiful pens & presentation,can't wait to see your box you create.

I think the nicest boxes I've ever seen is the site that I saw from a link either here on the IAP,or over on facebook,but it's the guy that handcrafts even his own hingers and slides out of wood.It would be fun to try to copy somewhat the nice case he made.The one I like costs about $900.00,and it looks worth every penny.If you have not seen that site,I'll try to find the link.




Steve


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 10, 2013)

First off Steve and Nick - Thanks for the really nice comments.  I appreciate the nice feedback about my site.  I sometimes feel like my site has so much further to go and the kind words are really encouraging.

John - I accept the challenge.   I get so hesitant when I get some wood that is nice because I don't want to screw it up and waste it.  I will probably practice with MDF.  I do have a question for you.  Most pen chests do not have drawer slides.  How do you handle that?  Do the drawers ride along wood ledges inside the box?


Thanks again!


----------



## rej19 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ron, I know this thread is not about your website but it is one of the better that I have seen. It is not complicated nor cluttered. I think the multiple photos of each pen with the excellent closeups are fabulous.  The photos make it very impressive!


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 10, 2013)

Ron,

for inspiration,check out: www.rayjoneswoodboxes.com

Click on the left margin,"Pen collector boxes".and see his cool boxes.I like #BX-20 the best,Wow is the word!

Steve


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 10, 2013)

ossaguy said:


> Ron,
> 
> for inspiration,check out: www.rayjoneswoodboxes.com
> 
> Click on the left margin,"Pen collector boxes".and see his cool boxes.I like #BX-20 the best,Wow is the word!



OMG yes.  I have looked at this guy's site often.  He does some excellent work.  Really good stuff!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> First off Steve and Nick - Thanks for the really nice comments. I appreciate the nice feedback about my site. I sometimes feel like my site has so much further to go and the kind words are really encouraging.
> 
> John - I accept the challenge.  I get so hesitant when I get some wood that is nice because I don't want to screw it up and waste it. I will probably practice with MDF. I do have a question for you. Most pen chests do not have drawer slides. How do you handle that? Do the drawers ride along wood ledges inside the box?
> 
> ...


 


Ron

When making drawers it is always best to have runners of some sort. The reason is if you pull the drawer out it will always tilt toward the floor the more you pull it out. If you are displaying pens in the drawer you do not want them to fall. Also it helps to center a drawer in the opening. Also helps to slide the drawer in easily too. So yes runners of some sort is a good thing. Some jewlery boxes are so small they do not require runners on their drawers. But you are talking abit of weight when adding pens. When a drawer in a box does not use rails it relys on resting on the rails or frame of the drawer opening. Do that alot of times and now you start to wear away the frame and add grooves to it. Not a nice look. If you plan on always pulling the drawer completely out for display purposes then you can get away from using a rail system. 


There are alot of videos on utube and articles on woodworking forums that are all about box making. Google is your friend. Good luck and I look forward to seeing what you come up with. If you have questions just throw them out there and they will get answered.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks John.  I think I might have an idea now.  I just need to find the time to execute on it.  I made a NYWS router table once and it had wood runners for the long bit and storage drawers.  I think this must be the same concept only on a smaller scale.  Now I just need to stop typing and start trying out some things.  

Thanks again for the help.  Your pen chests are amazing btw.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 11, 2013)

On second thought I do have one more question...

On this chest: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/getting-off-my-chest-30977/

Where did you get the pen holding material?  Or is that routed grooves with flocking?

Thanks again!

(BTW - I was inspired by a chest I saw at Paradise Pens that was very similar to that one.  The one at PP was $1500.)


----------



## danrs (Jan 11, 2013)

WOW, now those ARE wooden boxes--tremendous.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 11, 2013)

There are many ways to create drawer runners, the correct choice will depend on a number of factors including the size and weight of the drawer. 
Here is one example where the sides of the drawer have a routed groove to mate with a corresponding runner screwed to the side of the cabinet.




For a smaller drawer perhaps a very simple drawer with an applied 1/4 inch thick bottom that extends a 5/16 inches on each side and slides in a 5/16 inch by 5/16 inch groove cut in the cabinet sides. Hope you can follow that.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2013)

As mentioned many ways to do runners. You can either do flocking or buy sticky back felt at any craft store.


----------

